# hymer Merc/sprinter service



## 98794 (Apr 20, 2006)

I have a 98 Starline 640 with merc/sprinter 2.9td engine and 312D chassis. Anyway it is up for a 67000 kilometre service and despite many attempts to find one I havent got a manual. So my questions are....

What does a 67000 kilometre (not sure in miles) service entail ?
Has anyone changed the oil themselves? Is it straight forward ?
What chassis servicing should I be doing to keep it running ok?

Thanks in advance Guerrero.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Oil*

Hello there,

Due to age and dependent on last service you a prob due a major one. THe oil is very easy to change the to change the filter your will need (dependent on what filter catridge cover you have) either a very large adjustable wrench for the large nut or a oil filter chain wrench if you do not have the large nut type.

Having said it is easy to change the oil, you will have to jack the front up, support it with axle stands or something suitable in order to remove the sump cover to gain access to the oil drain.

With regard to chassis. list is rather long but pay attention to brakes, brake linings, discs and handbrake. There is a german forum that details this on yahoo but it does need a lot of translation.

Other than the above. I would advise you change the brake fluid as it has probably been there some years, check power steering fluid, condition of hoses and belts, replace air filter and clean condensers and radiators etc.

Hope this helps?

Trev


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*re service*

You will get a sprinter handbook from you local Merc truck dealer . as for servicing that can also be done at your local Merc truck Dealer ! take lots of money!! as for you doing it . if you have to ask the question, the Answer is No , sould not need anything major its only young, 40 odd thou. A million kms to go.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

You can buy a Sprinter Mercedes WIS of E:bay for about £6 brilliant when you have worked out how to use it. Covers all Mercs works on PC.

Steve


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Sprinter service*

Guerero,
Did you get my pm about servicing?
TonyP


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi Guerrero,
why not take it to a mercedes dealer and keep the service history up to date, i've recently had mine serviced and it cost just over the £100 mark, which i think reasonable the the value of the vehicle as it's only once a year. they also give it a lube where required and a check over.
cheers
simon


----------

